# Looking for someone like YOU!



## TheLocalDrunk (May 7, 2019)

Not you!
The other guy
Yeah! YOU!
The one that likes to tinker with everything.... like "gadgeteer" stuff?

Enough of that

Anyone on here good with there C# programming and has worked on the gadgeteer stuff?


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 7, 2019)

I know and work in C#.NET building websites but have never worked on gadgeteer stuff.


----------



## YYCHM (May 7, 2019)

In my previous life, I wrote RT apps, device drivers and device simulators in C#, CPP and others.  No idea what gadgeteer is.  What are you attempting to achieve?


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (May 8, 2019)

YYC you might be interested in this.
This is a concept for CDTSA.

Gadgeteer is like a plug and play arduino type thing. So you buy different modules and they just plug into each other, write a program and off you go. In this case I have two devices. First is a wifi module and an accelerometer. Second is has a wifi module, display, tone generator and a button.

The idea would be, You can take the accelerometer and have it on the back of a steel plate. When you shoot the steel plate at distance the accelerometer will transmit a signal to the base unit. The base unit will give an audible tone and you can have score accumulation on the display. (Depending on how many accelerometers are hooked up to the transmitter). And the button resets the score.

I have all the hardware. I just dont the time to relearn this stuff to finish the project and am looking for some help. (Done lots of programming but havent touched it for long enough that It would be a painful process to get back into it)


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (May 8, 2019)

Tom you might be a bit more well suited for it.

I think you can do all the programming with Visual Studio Community and a few CORE add ons and SDK's.


----------



## historicalarms (May 8, 2019)

There is a similar system offered on the good side of the border, but instead of a wifi signal it just uses a sensor attached to the back of a target that is wired to  a camera flash a suitable distance away. The flash is easily observed when the target is struck. there are drawbacks to them and one of them I can see being a problem for your set-up. 
      The sensor that attaches to the target receives a very violent energy transfer when a bullet strikes. Solid attachment and a ready supply of replacement sensors is requisite for them. the second concern for the flash system wont be a concern for yours I don't think, that being a very good guard system for the wiring &  flash body...you would be amazed how bullet splash can torture exposed parts ( I lent my system to a fellow shooter one time...he had to replace it with a new one). If you do get your wifi unit to work reliably under a constant beating it is going to have to endure It will for certain have a commercial value to it.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (May 8, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> There is a similar system offered on the good side of the border, but instead of a wifi signal it just uses a sensor attached to the back of a target that is wired to  a camera flash a suitable distance away. The flash is easily observed when the target is struck. there are drawbacks to them and one of them I can see being a problem for your set-up.
> The sensor that attaches to the target receives a very violent energy transfer when a bullet strikes. Solid attachment and a ready supply of replacement sensors is requisite for them. the second concern for the flash system wont be a concern for yours I don't think, that being a very good guard system for the wiring &  flash body...you would be amazed how bullet splash can torture exposed parts ( I lent my system to a fellow shooter one time...he had to replace it with a new one). If you do get your wifi unit to work reliably under a constant beating it is going to have to endure It will for certain have a commercial value to it.



Yes, we have one of the camera flash systems and it does work very well.
The wire is a deal breaker. Youre right splash is crazy destructive. And lets be honest, all those "1MOA all day long" shooters tend to hit everything except the target so that wire or flash would get hit. Magneto Speed actually makes a hit indicator which reflects the light through a self healing prism. That is the BEST option. BUT, I have all this hardware and figured "why not, lets play with it".


----------



## YYCHM (May 8, 2019)

gadgeteer appears to be a defunct technology if I understand what I read on this website.

https://docs.ghielectronics.com/hardware/gadgeteer/intro.html

Also, VS2013 is required to use the gadgeteer SDK (or so this source indicates)?

Programing looks simple enough, nothing I haven't seen before.

http://files.ghielectronics.com/downloads/Documents/Guides/NETGadgeteerforBeginners.pdf

I'll donate some of my free time to your project, as long as setting up a dev environment doesn't cost me anything.

PM me if interested.


----------

